
Show HN: Winfetch – A neofetch alternative made for Windows in Go - maxbridgland
https://github.com/M4cs/winfetch
======
ASVVVAD
Really for a first program! It looks cool I'll try it when I log in Windows in
a couple months xD

~~~
maxbridgland
Thank you! I've learned alot in the past 24 hours and coming from a background
in Python, Java and C#, Go was pretty easy to pick up.

